
Shed Skin 0.3 - An Optimizing Python-to-C++ Compiler - unignorant
http://shed-skin.blogspot.com/2010/01/shed-skin-03.html
======
justin_vanw
It is not a python compiler in almost any sense. It is more of a macro that
allows you to write C++ in a python like syntax.

